# [SOLVED] Lotro



## NinjaDust (Jan 15, 2011)

Spent 4 days Downloading the High res install files for Lotro last night I'm sure it finished.. but now it says wen I click on the resume download that it cannot connect to the interweb. How do I install the Game with that error.. I've tried reconnecting to the interweb and its fine.. but the downloader says error cannot connect to internet. Retry or cancle are my choices. How do I fix?


----------



## NinjaDust (Jan 15, 2011)

Just did a routine trooble shoot did some updates and it works now.. so scratch that. Thanks anyways


----------

